# Latest trailer/teaser for "Expelled"



## BobVigneault (Feb 18, 2008)

Here's the latest trailer/teaser for Ben Stein's "Expelled".

http://www.expelledthemovie.com/playgroundvideo3.swf


----------



## ANT (Feb 19, 2008)

That looks good!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Feb 19, 2008)

This is really not your typical trailer/teaser - it's quite long for that.

But it's a good introduction. We plan on seeing it.


----------



## Zenas (Feb 19, 2008)

Totally seeing this. Might see if I can make my sunday school class go see it too.


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks revolutionary, if people dare to watch it. But, there in lies the danger. Hear no evil, see no evil, there is no evil, right.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 19, 2008)

Ben Stein trying to sound cool


----------



## Pilgrim's Progeny (Feb 19, 2008)

Slippery said:


> Ben Stein trying to sound cool



sound, maybe, look, it is hard when you have a hunchback, God bless him.


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 19, 2008)

> Ben Stein trying to sound cool



Dude, he doesn't need to _try_, he just _is_. 

Always has been, ever since Ferris Bueller's Day Off.


----------

